# Between Sioux Falls and Sioux City?



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone know of a small acreage that might be available somewhere between Sioux Falls and Sioux City, on the SD side please? We are looking to move sooner rather than later. We also need someone who might be a bit understanding in the way of a contract to start with but early pay off possibly even as soon as September.

Thanks,


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

no, but i have found that driving around you might see something that is a good starting place. ask the local vet, and farm stores too. welcome to sd


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Not there yet and it may be a while we have property to dispose of here to make that final payment, but we are thinking it won't be hard to do!

Valorie


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

a cousin moved into our county over a year ago, closer to 2, and they still cannot find a suitable place. they are renting a teensy place in town. some areas are harder than others, here is terrible to find that nice family sized homestead. we are just west of the river a few miles, half hour north of ne border


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

That is a lot of territory to pin down an acreage. Your best bet that I know there are some acreages available are around Alcestor and Beresford. This would put you not quite in the middle of SF and SC. You are about 30-60 minutes from Sioux Falls around these towns. Centerville is a bit north and west of Beresford but there are occasionally acreages available around there. Decently priced stuff gets snapped up fast. You might want to consider a Realtor to aid you in this process. I know of one if you want his info. I am not related to him or anything like that. I just have gone through him in the past to try and find a place for my folks. I live in the area that you are looking at so let me know if you have questions!

Carrie in SD


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Carrie, thank you for this information. We have decided, due to something that is coming up in another area, to just put all plans on hold for the moment. I'll let you know although we have never used a realtor because we don't like to spend money that we don't need to spend. Generally we take time and drive through the area ourselves and deal with homeowners ourselves and never pay one penny to a middle man, but if we do decide to go that direction, I will let you know.

Thank you again!

Valorie


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I understand. No problem. I do know that if you change your mind that you will have to be able to move quickly. Most decent priced acreages are available a week to ten days at the most. Good luck in your new adventure!


----------

